# This Year's Quest For Decent Car Insurance



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

It's renewal time, so with the car having had so much done to it, it's time to go forth and bang on the doors of those who offer performance car insurance.

My renewal from Liverpool Victoria is £1203, with 75% Protected NCD, all mods declared in principle (i.e. Brake mods, engine mods, interior mods etc), but the policy is still a market value with ULR & Legal cover.

So, ripping the insurance section out of December's Japanese Performance, I sat down with the phone and sketched the requirements:

A 1996 R33 GT-R, running 500bhp. Market value (base) 12k, market value (modified) 20-25k, cost to rebuild from total loss 55k. Fully comprehensive cover, protected NCD, Legal & ULR. Agreed value or undertaking to cover all mods like for like, thus a total loss fault claim still gets me the car back, either rebuilt to spec or replaced & rebuilt to spec.

I'm 45, with a SP30 (£60 & 3 points) in May 2005 and a fault claim (£20k) in August 2003.

Might as well start at page one, left hand box:

*Swinton Specialist*

Woman did not know what she was dealing with and R33 non V-spec was not listed. Will call back Monday after talking to underwriters to see if they will cover a Skyline (didn't even get to the mods!)

*Japanese Import Insurance*

Exceeds value for agreed policies.

*Keith Michaels*

Closed. Call back Monday.

*Footman James*

Too high value.

*Adrian Flux*

We can probably do that. Took spec list (email). Will call back Monday.

*A-Plan*

Have already declined due to value.

*Academy Insurance*

Too many modifications.

*Insurance Factory*

Call back Monday to speak to underwriters.

*Heritage*

Too powerful.

*Insurance 4U*

Declined on value.

*HWG*

Declined on risk due to number of mods.

*Direct Line*

Have no email, please send your spec list in to customer services. Hang on, let me speak to the underwriters. Wait five minutes, line goes dead. No call back yet.

----------

I will keep this updated as things progress.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Jae,

Egger Lawson/Competition Car Insurance - 0115 9415255.

I think they are closed weekends, so you'll have to wait until Monday, but...

...speak to the operator and ask to speak to Steve Hallam. Steve is the person who deals with modified imports and is the only person there who will give you a quote.

They do *Real* agreed value based on a like for like replacement. They will ask for engineer's report and a complete list of all mods and prices plus pics if poss.

It's a pain in the 4rse and they ain't cheap but worth it.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Added to Monday's list*

Thanks.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

moleman said:


> It's a pain in the 4rse and they ain't cheap but worth it.


Would you mind sending me a pm, what sort of price are you looking at for 500bhp car.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's more about value than power mate. PM with you shortly.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for the pm:thumbsup:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Update*

*Swinton Specialist*

Cannot cover due to value.

*Adrian Flux*

Cannot cover due to value.

*Insurance Factory*

Cannot offer like for like replacement.

*Warwick Davies*

Outside limits for cover.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Update 2*

*Egger Lawson*

Maximum 8000 miles per annum.

*Keith Michaels*

Taken spec list, off thinking about it.

*Privilege*

Import? No sir.

*Lifesure*

500bhp? No sir.


So this is the price of honesty? Sheeeeeee-it. Any more recommendations appreciated.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Update 3*

*High Performance (the modified car dept of Alan & Alan)*

500bhp? No sir.

*Peart Insurance*

Cannot quote due to number of modifications.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

jae said:


> *Egger Lawson*
> 
> Maximum 8000 miles per annum.


Do you do more than 8k miles a year mate?

I'd be surprised if you did.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Minimum 10000*

Every year. Just done a thousand mile run-in in two weeks without exceptional attempts to rack up the mileage... Apart from a trip to Woking 

Update 4:

*MCE Insurance*

Taken details, off thinking about it.

*Greenlight*

Submitted details, off thinking about it.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I am surprised. I thought it was more of a weekend toy for you.

I basically can't use my car more than I do. A trip to the ring/Spa is 1k+ miles. Two or three of those a year plus half a dozen UK track things and it soon mounts up.

I'll visit you when I am running in.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Update 5*

*Greenlight*

Unable to quote due to value.


This is beginning to p155 me off now. They all make big promises and bigger adverts about covering modified cars, but when you get down to the realities and they realise you know a bit about the grey areas, they run a f***ing mile.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Update 6; And the winner is probably*

*Keith Michaels*, came back with a staggering £1450 fully comp, guaranteed like for like on all modifications, £600 excess, which is a little higher than I would have liked but livable. 

Smokey1 was right, superb service: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/86505-big-thanks-jeremy-keith-michaels.html

Just waiting for MCE Insurance to reply before final decision is made.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi Jae,

You have PM

Dave


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*IHPM*

Not yet I don't 


Update 7

*Express Insurance*

Passed me straight to Performance Direct; a.k.a. Call Connection, a brokerage call centre, who I have already spoken to and got offered Lifesure, Alan & Alan, High Performance, A-Plan and several others I have already spoken to.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

You have now:chuckle: 

I don't type that quick.

Dave


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Update 8 - The Quest Ends*

*MCE Insurance*

Had a significant hunt about, came back with a quote from Marketsure, who agreed my values given the spec list, and were happy to offer insurance at a premium of £897. *With a £2500 excess.*



So, step right up *Keith Michaels*, who provide modified car insurance where other companies fear to tread. :bowdown1: 


Thanks to MCE who stood by their word that they always quoted when they recieved an enquiry. :thumbsup: 

As for this lot:

Swinton Specialist
Japanese Import Insurance
Footman James
Adrian Flux
A-Plan
Academy Insurance
Insurance Factory
Heritage
Insurance 4U
HWG
Direct Line
Warwick Davies
Egger Lawson
Privilege
Lifesure
High Performance (the modified car dept of Alan & Alan)
Peart Insurance
Greenlight
Express Insurance

Nice advertising, folks. Shame about the contents.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Good thread, any chance you could drop me a PM with some more details, price, contact etc as I'm up for renewal shortly.

Charlie.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i was with MCE the other year,and they offer policys that no one else seems to offer,so i checked them out when my renewal came,and all i can say is,they will promise allsorts to get you to take out a policy,dont you think it,s strange they will do agreed value insurance and take your word for the mods with no documentation,there only agreeing the value at the time you take out the policy,not the policy term .beware?????


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

jae said:


> Nice advertising, folks. Shame about the contents.





nismoman said:


> dont you think it,s strange they will do agreed value insurance and take your word for the mods with no documentation,there only agreeing the value at the time you take out the policy,not the policy term .beware?????



Exactly what I thought about MCE when I got a quote from them last year. Their lack of interest in specifics about the car rang bells.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

thats what i thought ian,i got in touch with someone who used the same underwriters as them,and they said what they are offering,is not all it,s made out to be but anyway as with all insurance it,s easy to get if your selective with your questions when applying for it.like when i informed them i had some none standard body parts(because they never asked me)there reply was yes we will note down you have a body kit,to which i replyed no i dont have a body kit they are after market parts by differant manufacturers,most by nismo which are nissan,to which the reply was,they will be classed as standard parts,because there made by nissan,what even a £2,000carbon fibre z tune bonnet,i asked,yes just write it all down a body kits a body kit in our eyes .something is just not right here ,goodbye was my reply


----------



## Gixxer (Aug 28, 2003)

Stay away from MCE. I've had very bad experiences with them in the past.


----------



## carlpppumps (Feb 28, 2007)

*insurance*

jae

have you tried norwich union direct people say thay dont insure skylines but thay do as mine is insured with them 425bhp declared and i also declared sp20
3points + £60.
i pay just under £400 ( ho and yes ime getting on a bit now ime 44 years old )and that is with a claim of £11.500 as i had my first gtr nicked after having it for less than 36 hours.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Didn't bother*



carlpppumps said:


> jae
> 
> have you tried norwich union direct people say thay dont insure skylines but thay do as mine is insured with them 425bhp declared and i also declared sp20
> 3points + £60.
> i pay just under £400 ( ho and yes ime getting on a bit now ime 44 years old )and that is with a claim of £11.500 as i had my first gtr nicked after having it for less than 36 hours.


Replacement cost on mine is £55,000. Immediately out of scope for most insurers.


----------



## teabelly (Feb 1, 2004)

Have you tried Aon? They offer high end policies from Zurich who do insure modified skylines. They have group policies which have a £35k *min* value of the fleet. If nothing else they'll bend over backwards to try and find someone that will insure you. 01252 768000 

Once you get beyond basic mods most normal insurers are a waste of time, specialist brokers are the only way to go.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Gixxer said:


> Stay away from MCE. I've had very bad experiences with them in the past.


Been with these guys for the past two years - no problems so far.

Can you elude to your particular beef?


----------



## Gixxer (Aug 28, 2003)

Last year i needed to insure my car and my parents car as they were both up for renewal. My car is modified and they said that they would 100% definately be able to beat the renewal quote i had been given from my previous insurer. I asked them if they would give me a discount for insuring two cars with them (both fully comp), 'Absolutely' i was told from them.

So i proceeded to give them all my details and they said my parents car was fine to be insured, but mine needed further checks with their underwriters and they would come back to me. 

I asked them again if they could insure my car and they said they would, so i gave them the details for my parents car and that was done. I continued to ring them for the next two weeks (they never once rang me back) and their answer was always 'yes we can definately insure you but need to check with the underwriters'.

In the end i gave up and insured my car with Adrian Flux (for a very good price i might add). When the documents eventually came for my parents car (over a month later), the detials were all wrong and i had to ask for another set to be sent with the correct info. This came another month later, with some details still incorrect. I was really annoyed with the lack of customer service. They lied to get me to insure the two cars, but when it came to my car they stalled and never called back...not very good in my book.

They have caused much anger over on other forums as well:

Who's not renewed with MCE - SXOC Bulletin Board


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

GAVGTR read my previous posts and molemans posts,and like GIXXER has posted,they lied to me on meany occasions when they wanted me to renew my policy,and the 1 and only year i was insured with them the paper work took months to sort out and get right,and to me it,s not worth the paper it,s wrote on,because it,s to general ,and you do have to ask your self why are they so cheap and why will they offer you what no one else can offer ??????as JAE has already stated .each to there own but i would sooner pay more for proper insurance,as i,ve said befor people will pay over the odds for the best parts for there cars ie HKS, NISMO etc etc but when it comes to insurance most people dont buy the best they buy the cheapist,but lets face it we are only talking about the differance in price,from a crep policy to a good policy which may only be a few hundred pounds,yes we all want to save money but sometimes it,s worth spending a little more for peace of mind.thats just the way i look at things,but it,s each to there own:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

You can always try Sky Insurance 020 8364 5500 and see


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

MCE are fine with my R32 GTR which have been with me for 7 years and I list all mods on the car every year. They don't like it normally, But have been with them for years and had more than one policy with them driving various cars, So they know my drving style and cars etc. My excess is only £500 and was an extra £380 to add to the policy in standard form years ago.

You must have some no claims if you try and get insurance with MCE for a GTR thought as they get nervous like any other broker.

Had a quote online with adrian flex last week costing just £313 fully comp for the car. Cheap as chips, But sadly the car maybe sold next week to a new onwer.


----------

